# Abrasive sheet makers



## camperman (May 29, 2017)

Hello 

Not posted too much on the forum in the past but an avid watcher.
I'm after opinions on the quality of different abrasive sheets.
Mainly for stainless after HT.
I'm using Klinspor at the moment but it's not cutting as well as I'd like.
Any suggestions please.

I'm in the UK but happy to import for good quality paper.
Many Thanks


----------



## PolishAvenger (May 29, 2017)

Rhynowet Redline will be my next abrasive sheet purchase. It comes highly recommended.
-Mark


----------



## valgard (May 29, 2017)

If for polishing Robin Dalman raves about polishing stones from http://www.moldshoptools.com 
I'm pretty sure I saw one of his comments on IG saying it's even more efficient than Rhynowet. Maybe he will chime in later.


----------



## Butters (May 30, 2017)

Hi Camperman,

I use edm stones from Cromwells in the UK. I glue them to bits of plywood and use them like a mill file, drawing back and forward. I only take my blades to 400 grit however as I like a durable finish.

I am yet to find a paper in the UK I'm happy with either, as we can't buy rhynowet redline here, despite the fact it's made in Portugal.. Importing it from the US takes ages and the shipping and customs charges make it too expensive. Perhaps we could contact Indasa and try to manage a group buy? I've just got myself a 9" disc grinder so I'd love a heavy duty paper to help flatten things out. 

John, the abrasives guy on British Blades sells ceramic paper that might cut better. I haven't tried it but he does good deals on belts so might be worth trying.

Cheers


----------



## camperman (May 31, 2017)

Thanks,
Plenty to think about.
I'd be up for a group buy from Portugal.


----------



## RDalman (Jun 1, 2017)

The orange stones from moldshoptools are good. I usually do finish strokes with sandpaper but the heavy lifting with the stones. Mind they cut fast though. Mirka papers are also good, and there's a german site that sells rhynowet, but in Germany only. I got a german friend to help me buy... I think 123lack.de


----------



## jrmysell (Jun 1, 2017)

Rhynowet Redline


----------



## OneStaple (Jun 2, 2017)

RDalman said:


> The orange stones from moldshoptools are good. I usually do finish strokes with sandpaper but the heavy lifting with the stones. Mind they cut fast though.



Do you only use these on flat sections of the knife? Or convex also? I can't imagine they'd work well on a complex grind with a concave section.

Tyler


----------



## RDalman (Jun 3, 2017)

They work especially well in concave sections. I do a initial rounded dressing on a small atoma 140 and then they adapt to the bevel well. For small flats and details I need to dress a little more often to retain control. I use the short end, like this; https://www.instagram.com/p/BTbcnepFBsg/


----------



## Dan P. (Jun 11, 2017)

OneStaple said:


> Do you only use these on flat sections of the knife? Or convex also? I can't imagine they'd work well on a complex grind with a concave section.
> 
> Tyler



You can get EDM stones in all kinds of different sections.

For those ordering from Cromwell's (UK) make sure they don't fob you off with the white stones. They are noticeably softer than the orange ones.


----------

